# Anyone hunting coyotes with a 6.8 spc?



## Bowhunter57 (Feb 14, 2010)

*The ballistics for the 6.8 spc, out of a 16" barrel, are impressive. It would make more sense for me to purchase another upper for my current RRA A4, than to purchase another rifle, scope, rings, etc.*

*Has anyone hunted coyotes with a 6.8 spc?*
*How did it perform?*

*Your opinions and experiences are appreciated.*
*Thank you, Bowhunter57*


----------

